
So you wanna be a developer,huh? - mustafabisic1
https://rapttor.wordpress.com/2017/03/16/so-you-wanna-be-developer-huh/
======
zv
Typescript is going to grow. Just sayin...

~~~
mustafabisic1
I'm not a developer, so I can't argue with that :D Thank you for the comment.
I thought you guys might like this blog post. I'm really curious what others
have to say about this :D

